

Daring Fireball: Google's Open Web - Skywing
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/04/15/google-open-web

======
andrewfelix
Gruber's commentary:

 _"The assumption here is that the only way to search is through Google, and
that the ”open Internet” is only what Google can index and sell ads against."_

That's it...that's the entirety of the original content of his post. Whoopty
Fuckin' Doo

~~~
mrsteveman1
He likes to point out (what he sees) as the implied motives for things that
happen, particularly when Google is involved :)

Maybe he's right, but is indexing and a common access mechanism really such a
bad description of open? Sure they want to sell ads against it, but they can
still do that even if they just aggregate content from 1000 different access
mechanisms.

They've tried to crawl Flash sites before, but those are still distributed
through a browser, contrast that with an app that has a (sometimes limited)
JSON api but requires a specific platform just to access the interface. If
they don't "crawl" the actual interface while it's running, they can't see
anything.

That's a dead end though if the person searching has to install an app built
for a device they dont have just to follow a search link.

Maybe the real answer is that not everything should be crawl-able in the first
place? Or not everything needs to be instantly searchable?

